#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Todas Interfaces do Mikrotik ficam Down Por 5 Segundos ,

## FDionis

Boa Noite Galera estou com um falha peculiar aqui estava usando um RB350G Devido o numero de clientes ter aumentado, efetuei a troca para um RB3011UIAS-RM com versão atualizada, a FALHA E POR 5 SEGUNDOS MINHAS INTERFACES FICAM DOWN E RETORNAM NOVAMENTE, Nesse momentos temos os clientes desconecta Após 5 segundos volta conectar novamente.


verifiquei o trafego estava em 130MBPS Normal ´para Link de 300MBPS
Já Verifiquei processamento estava Ok dentro do padrão 

Se poderem ajuda eu fico grato.

----------


## brunocemeru

Estou com o mesmo problema aqui faz quase ano.
Fiz de tudo,até troquei equipamento. 
No caso aqui é uma CCR1036s+.Os clientes ficam conectados por até 11 dias,do nada dá este erro e derruba todos os clientes do concentrador.Como tenho CGNAT separado e BGP, os clientes voltam bem rápido,não demora 1 minutos e já está todo mundo conectado de novo.Mas sei do problema e que quem está jogando por exemplo fica bem prejudicado.
Já atualizei,já reservei e refiz a configuração do zero,já troquei equipamento e nada.Como o problema é bem aleatório, demora até 11 dias para ocorrer,mexemos e esperamos que fique bom.Por isso tanto tempo sem resolver.
Agora minha última mexida foi só deixar as duas portas sfp ativas na CCR1036. Uma porta recebe o link e a outra vai até um switch, criei uma monte de vlan para dividir o trânsito por área e está funcionando faz uns 10 dias sem derrubar ninguém.Porém só posso dizer que ficou bom após uns 2 meses.

----------


## leosmendes

Isto está com cara de loop, desabilite o protocolo em uma das postar e veja se ela continua desativando

----------


## brunocemeru

Não descarto tal possibilidade.Mas eu usava cada porta para um server pppoe,sendo assim se tivesse algum problema deveria derrubar somente a porta em questão não todas.

----------


## leosmendes

> Não descarto tal possibilidade.Mas eu usava cada porta para um server pppoe,sendo assim se tivesse algum problema deveria derrubar somente a porta em questão não todas.


Bem neste caso penso que possa ser algo elétrico. Quantas portas você usa e em quais equipamentis elas são ligadas?

----------


## brunocemeru

Cheguei a usar quase tudo em 1 porta sfp somente fazendo valn e deixei somente uma porta elétrica ligada.
Nas portas são ligadas OLTs ,rádios e uma rede UTP. 
Tenho outras CCRs e aparelhos ligados no rack,descarto problemas elétricos.
Como dito,já testei muita coisa.Agora liguei tudo na porta sfp vlan.
Depois de tantos testes passei a pensar que o problema pode ser as portas elétricas que por algum motivo se desabilitam .

----------


## vaizard

> Boa Noite Galera estou com um falha peculiar aqui estava usando um RB350G Devido o numero de clientes ter aumentado, efetuei a troca para um RB3011UIAS-RM com versão atualizada, a FALHA E POR 5 SEGUNDOS MINHAS INTERFACES FICAM DOWN E RETORNAM NOVAMENTE, Nesse momentos temos os clientes desconecta Após 5 segundos volta conectar novamente.
> 
> 
> verifiquei o trafego estava em 130MBPS Normal ´para Link de 300MBPS
> Já Verifiquei processamento estava Ok dentro do padrão 
> 
> Se poderem ajuda eu fico grato.



https://under-linux.org/image/png;ba...BJRU5ErkJggg==
Tenta desabilitar o loop protect, e ve se para, caso pare é bom verificar o que está ocasionando isso, pode ser o próprio loop, dhcp ou algum equipamento enviando lixo na rede.

----------


## brunocemeru

Não sei o caso do amigo acima,mas no meu caso as interfaces estavam separadas.Um Server pppoe para cada interface e todas caiam.
No meu básico entender ,se tiver problema tem que derrubar somente na porta que houver o problema correto ?

----------


## leosmendes

voce tem mais de uma rb sobrando para fazer testes?

----------


## brunocemeru

No meu caso,já troquei.

----------


## emilidani

> Boa Noite Galera estou com um falha peculiar aqui estava usando um RB350G Devido o numero de clientes ter aumentado, efetuei a troca para um RB3011UIAS-RM com versão atualizada, a FALHA E POR 5 SEGUNDOS MINHAS INTERFACES FICAM DOWN E RETORNAM NOVAMENTE, Nesse momentos temos os clientes desconecta Após 5 segundos volta conectar novamente.
> 
> 
> verifiquei o trafego estava em 130MBPS Normal ´para Link de 300MBPS
> Já Verifiquei processamento estava Ok dentro do padrão 
> 
> Se poderem ajuda eu fico grato.


Verifica no LOG dele para ver que acontece. Se nao souber interpretar manda email para mikrotik.

----------


## leosmendes

Perguntei se tem outra rb para se possível ir testando em separado cada servidor pppoe que você tem e está rb ligada a outra em uma porta, de preferência sfp pois imagino que elas não devem estar sofrendo com isto

----------


## brunocemeru

Como disse as portas ficam isoladas para cada perna da rede.Mesmo assim dava o problema. 
Porém nesta última mexida deixamos somente uma porta ,no caso sfp de 10Gb,fazendo vlan .E encima destas vlans estão os servers pppoe.
Estou contando os dias,já estamos em 12 dias sem dar queda.

----------


## leosmendes

mas a sugestão de diagnostico é justamente separar em outro equipamento, que não esteja conectado eletricamente a outra rb, e ir testando um cabo por vez nesta outra rb...

----------


## leosmendes

> Não sei o caso do amigo acima,mas no meu caso as interfaces estavam separadas.Um Server pppoe para cada interface e todas caiam.
> No meu básico entender ,se tiver problema tem que derrubar somente na porta que houver o problema correto ?


a menos que algum problema elétrico possa estar interferindo em todas as portas. ha uma possibilidade ja que estão todas no mesmo equipamento

----------


## brunocemeru

Questão elétrica acho que não é, pois no rack tenho outros equipamento e todos ficam ok.
Sem nenhum motivo aparente ocorre as quedas.

----------


## JulianoVB

estou com problema similar por aqui! o problema nao é o concentrador! por algum motivo o processamento sobe.. e do nada derruba todas as interfaces, como no seu relato! estou tentando descobrir onde é a falha, mas normalmente vai ser alguma onu bugada, ou looping de rede, ou até mesmo algum cabo UTP, fazendo alguma porta de rede, mesmo indiretamente conectada ao concentrador alternando entre 10 100 ou giga, isso aconteceu com provedores de conhecidos meus, em um era ONU, em outro era o cabo utp que nao estabilizava em 100, e e ficava alternando pra 1000, processamento subia e caia tudo! creio que aqui possa ser um destas situações, e no seu caso tbm!... tem que ir isolando partes da rede e aguardar os acontecimentos pra ir filtrando onde esta o problema.... é muito dificil e demorado achar estas situações, principalmente se for uma ONU BUGADA! 

Já enviei um e-mail pra mikrotik na sexta feira pedindo auxilio, porem creio que vão me dizer que o problema é o que citei acima! caso eu tenha alguma novidade posto aqui!

----------


## JulianoVB

chegou a reposta da mikrotik... as 3 da manhã e eu nao havia visto!

tradução google:

Olá,

Você deve verificar o log no roteador e inspecioná-los quando o problema ocorrer. Tente descobrir por que os primeiros clientes se desconectam. É possível que algum switch ou ponto de acesso caia e cause interrupções na rede.

Emīls Z.

----------

